

35 life hacks in one infographic - camlinke
http://lifehacker.com/5875817/35-macgyver-tips-clever-uses-and-other-life-hacks-in-one-infographic

======
gnosis
Direct links to the image:

[http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2012/01/e9263...](http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2012/01/e92632090512accd2b4660156dd23340.jpg)

[http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8899/e92632090512accd2b46...](http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8899/e92632090512accd2b46601.jpg)

